# Qld That's what Hoo's talking about? + vid (s)



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Finally my luck changed this arve. Soccer till lunch, plus jobs to get done, then finally hit the beach around 3pm, but had to be back by 5pm.
Snagged a small tailor then paddled a bit more and hooked the big one. I had just turned on the Gopro again and caught it all on film; will post once edited.
I had to do some serious surgery to extract my hooks from deep in his mouth and was probably lucky i had loose drag as the wire was precariously hanging (and coiled) out the side of its mouth 
Fun times and feels gr8 to find the mojo in Magic May.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Ooop there it is!!!the Carnster is back!!!!!!! Onya mate


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fantastic


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

"King Rocket"


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

That a nice one for the monthly comp chris


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Never doubted the" King" great fish mate   
Cheers
Ant


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Where's your bragmat Chris?  (wonder if it would have been over the edge?)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Where's your bragmat Chris?  (wonder if it would have been over the edge?)


Def need a bigger mat Trev, mat pics in the monthly comp.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Where's your bragmat Chris?  (wonder if it would have been over the edge?)
> ...


Buy two you cheapskate....only $ 25 each. viewtopic.php?f=3&t=60617&p=641876

We're going to have to make a bigger one for you (only kidding Ant).


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

The force in strong in him. May 4th be with you.
That fish is a weapon.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

What a magnificent fish carnster, congrats.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Guys will upload vid 2 nite. I am still pumped after a speculator paddle, wasn't real confident, but saw a small window and went for it. Gotta get real lucky (blessed) sometimes.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice fish, livies as usual?


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

nice cris very nice! was this on the live tailor or your pilly rigs? i didn't go out but there were marlin jumping out the front and longtails close in, seemed another fishy day. good thing u made it out, well worth it


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Go Carnster. Is the end of the monthly roundup?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

paulo said:


> Go Carnster. Is the end of the monthly roundup?


More like beginning of the month report rather than the end.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Knock knock...


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

That's...just f'kin epic!
You are fortunate to have "that" close enough for a 2hr sess!
Bah-hoo.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Sensational Chris. Whole live tailor. :shock: Good bait...no debate.

(The 2nd video lasted only seconds)


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

That is one awesome fish, Chris... you da boss!

Just a thought... which species pleases you most to catch... hoo, tuna, cobe, macs, jewie? Tailor wouldn't be on the list, 'cos you use them for bait!

Jimbo


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Terrific fish. From here in NZ only a dream.

Well done and and enjoy the steaks.

Grant


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Cracker fish Carnie ,
I'm having a feeling of "Dougalitis " this morning watching that vid ,no fishing for me this weekend ............wait maybe this arvo


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice one Carnie


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I bet you've got the filleting down pat, well done, awesome catch.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Beekeeper said:


> That is one awesome fish, Chris... you da boss!
> 
> Just a thought... which species pleases you most to catch... hoo, tuna, cobe, macs, jewie? Tailor wouldn't be on the list, 'cos you use them for bait!
> 
> Jimbo


Jim i really rate the pelagics (wahoo and spanish), for me they are the pinnacle of fishing and they are so special to catch. Def worth the wait. But i do enjoy a tussle with lock up drag 80lb braid on a big cobe, king or jew.


----------



## Outbacker73 (Mar 8, 2012)

That's the king hoo's talking! Great catch canster congrats


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Mate!!! Top fish, well done. 
The family will be eating well again.

Cheers 
Killer


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Omg indeed look at that thing!! Haha what a fish mate that's the biggest wahoo I've ever seen. Awesome conditions sat arvo too would've loved to go out.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Sensational Chris. Whole live tailor. :shock: Good bait...no debate.
> 
> (The 2nd video lasted only seconds)


Yeah trev it just shows him thrashing about on the surface 50 odd meters away. Looked spectacular in person.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks again for all the positive comments guys, I have relived the moment by watching the go pro footage many times. It was a touch bigger than mine from anzac day last year and interestingly I looked back and realised that Ant caught his Hoo on the same day last year as he did this year (Anzac day). Plus the one he kept this year was pretty much the same size as his last year.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Beast.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Don't know why you even bothered entering this fish in the comp Chris, 165 pfff.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Bertros said:


> There's nothing to add that hasn't been said already Chris but well done mate... That mojo of yours is back and as big as ever with another cracking fish. Reckon you'll have PaulB looking behind him now with your comp too.. Good to see you kicking a whole heap of goals once more.


Thanks Matt, i think i am going to need another big one soon to catch up to Paulb.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

nice fish mate, absolute killer


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Another epic fish mate.
I think Paulb may be taking the week off


----------



## JRF1973 (Dec 7, 2012)

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

That's an awesome fish, rarely see them that big on the telly. What strength leader and mainline do you use ? How much line did it take on its first run ? Would have loved to have been there to witness the fight !


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

paulb said:


> That's an awesome fish, rarely see them that big on the telly. What strength leader and mainline do you use ? How much line did it take on its first run ? Would have loved to have been there to witness the fight !


30lb braid to 60lb mono trace to 50 lb single strand wire. The jig master would have easy 500m of braid on it. It would have taken a few hundred meters at most but it did turn and come towards me otherwise prob would have taken more. All my reels (inc spinning) have a min 300m of line just in case.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work Chris...

That is huge.


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome fish. Well done.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Em Gee alright! I'm thinking how lucky (blessed) we are that you've got the Go Pro


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

lucky (blessed) we are that you've got the Go Pro

Not to mention his own private on call photographer :lol:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

The outfit i used consisted of a 4-8kg overhead ugly stick $20, Penn Jigmaster $40 (drag greased up by Ant) and $10 Ebay braid (i Rate it).


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome fish!!!! Shows you can catch some serious fish on gear that doesn't cost a fortune too. Very impressive.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "That's what I'm talkin' about...."


Talkin' about my generation.....

Here's the original vid of The Hoo:


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

Great fish. Great vid Chris.


----------

